# Needing expat wife advice re moving to Bangalore



## MMcKnight (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi, I'm an Australian visiting Bangalore this week and hoping to meet another expat wife for advice... I'm from Australia and my husband, I and our two children (2 and 4 years old) will be moving to Whitefield, Bangalore in a couple of months for work. I'll be in Whitefield this week to look at schools, places to live, etc from 12 - 14 Jan inclusive and was hoping to have coffee with another expat wife (e.g., British, Aussie, Kiwi, American) there to see how you've found it, what challenges you've had, any tips, any thoughts re schools, etc. If anyone has an hour or two to spare, it would be much appreciated.
Michelle

*Thought this forum might be better for you! 

Thanks.
kaju/moderator*


----------

